# What shops do you want to have in the strip mall?



## Ti4558 (Mar 19, 2012)

1) I would like a flower shop with different kinds of flowers and trees, bushes and maybe some stuff to help stop grass deterioration if there isn't a way to turn it off.

2) Ables Sisters, they could sell pants and shoes along with there usual stuff.

3) A shop like Tom nooks.

4) Gracie Gracie, but with different series every month.

5) A coffe shop that brewster runs with food you would find in shops like starbucks, K. K. would be there every nite but you would only get music for your house on saturdays, maybe more fun things to do like table top games that you could play with neighbors or special characters.

6) Shampoddle.

7) A markt place that has redd's and katrina's tent, a stage for Dr. Shrunk, and where phineas would sometimes appear. It would be used for hoildays and events.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 19, 2012)

A place that sells burgers. Mmmm.


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2012)

Did you properly think of the title for this thread?


----------



## Kip (Mar 19, 2012)

Ryan said:


> A place that sells burgers. Mmmm.



If they were burgers they'd have to be Veggie Burgers cause, Y'know XD.



Bidoof said:


> Did you properly think of the title for this thread?



Ahaha! i was like wut? at first.

I'd want
*-A Restaurant/Cafe (where you can buy foods such as Ice Cream, Pie, Coffee, Cake, Pizza, etc)
 -An Arcade (where you can play/buy games with bells "they'd just be little small games nothing big")
 -A Clothing store (with clothes and costumes like Wife beater/No Sleeves, Long Sleeves, T-shirts, etc)
 -A Plant store (like what Ti4558 said!)
 -etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc.*


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 19, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Did you properly think of the title for this thread?



That's what they are actually called lol at least here in America, I'm not sure about where you live...



>I really want Shampoodle to have her own place with more hairstyles too
>Furniture Store
>Arcade (NES games?)
>Able Sisters with larger selection of clothing
>Shoe store
>Outdoor furniture and plant store


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 19, 2012)

^^
Thanks for understanding what I meant.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't get it. Sounds right to me.

Soda bar


----------



## Kip (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah it's right XD 


I'd want katrina to have her own store, and she'd visit the town sometimes.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 21, 2012)

Kip said:


> Yeah it's right XD
> 
> 
> I'd want katrina to have her own store, and she'd visit the town sometimes.



Maybe you could get charms that you can only get when she is visting.


----------



## JabuJabule (Mar 21, 2012)

Well, we don't want everything in the city! Otherwise, there would be no visitors in town, like CF! (GC had the perfect balance. Visitors on the weekends, and told days ahead.)

I like the arcade idea.
/Done xD


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 8, 2012)

All those ideas would be awesome if they were in the game. :]


----------



## Jai (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, a shoe shop is confirmed, And it seems like nooks is moving to the city under new management, because nook is now an estate agent...

Arcade for NES games tho plz


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2012)

wouldn't mind an arcade


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 9, 2012)

Arcade, plant/flower shop, shoe shop, furniture store, clothing store, house deco store (like where can buy fences, mailboxes, etc), and I hope Gracie's shop is back. :B I loved the furniture and clothes in her store.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 9, 2012)

It could be a good idea to have a shop where you can send postcards to people that you have met over Nintendo Network.


----------



## XenoVII (Jun 9, 2012)

*In the City:*
- Rover as a Greeter
- Nook's Real Estate Store (it also needs to sell paint and parts for the different house designs 
  (which Tommy and Timmy will do) 
- GracieGrace (the same as City Folk, but with pants and Gracie appears every Friday-Sunday)
- Shampoodle's (same as it always was)
- HRS (the same as City Folk but near Nook's Real Estate thing)
- Theater (same as it was but Frillard appears every Saturday of the month)
- Katrina's (same as it always was)
- Redd's Store (same as it always was)
- Flower Store (sells plants and flowers)
- Phineas (same as he was) 
- Fountain (same as it was)
- Nintendo Square (an area to rendezvous with players from other towns and to get Nintendo 
  items they give out)

*In the Town:*
- Town Hall (same as it always was but a secluded area for the Mayor's Office)
- Town Square (an area near the Town Hall to do special activities (like the aerobics)
- Able Sisters (but a bit bigger, it needs to look the same and have expansions (like a second 
  floor), needs to sell pants, and  used as the upholstery)
- Kick's Shoe Store
- Alpaca's Store (has items, expandable (like Nookington's)
- Museum (same as it always was but the Roost will be the Cafe)
- Bell Shrine and Fountain (same as they were but you are able to place them where you like)
- Police Station/Gate (same as it always was but the Police Station will also act like the gate and 
  will be located at the Train Station)
- Train Station (same as it was with Porter manning the train but allows you to access other 
  towns and end up in Nintendo Square)
- Windmill/Lighthouse (same as it always was)
- Cafe (which would be the Roost and K. K. Slider would play there)
- Dock (on the Beach where Kapp'n starts his ferrying for you)
- Wishing Well (same as it always was)

*Out at Sea:*
*Main Island:*
- the islanders
*Island with house:*
- Tortimer's retirement house
*Cave:*
- rare fossils (or fossils in general)
- rare fish
- Pascal's main home
- Resseti's home (only visitable on Friday-Sunday 11:00 PM-5:00 AM)


----------



## Cloud (Jun 9, 2012)

I would like a restaurant or maybe a Spa, where you can bring your friends and relax.


----------



## Rover AC (Jun 9, 2012)

Cloud said:


> I would like a restaurant or maybe a Spa, where you can bring your friends and relax.



Resturant, no. What would you gain from it? Spa, yes. It could be like a unlockable thing. When you first see it it's quite run down but you, as mayor, have the opputunity to update it in different ways. The better the spa is the more happy the villagers become and the more donations they make to your office for the town so it's like a circulatory system. They donate money - You fix with money -  they likey - they donate more money.


----------



## Cloud (Jun 9, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Resturant, no. What would you gain from it? Spa, yes. It could be like a unlockable thing. When you first see it it's quite run down but you, as mayor, have the opputunity to update it in different ways. The better the spa is the more happy the villagers become and the more donations they make to your office for the town so it's like a circulatory system. They donate money - You fix with money -  they likey - they donate more money.



Brilliant idea, yeah i guess the Restaurant idea wouldn't be so good.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 9, 2012)

More places to hang around with friends.


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 9, 2012)

A like secret garden/meadow would be cool where all the rare 'nice' bugs would be  (Like Butterflys, etc)


----------



## unique (Jun 9, 2012)

Riceicle said:


> A like secret garden/meadow would be cool where all the rare 'nice' bugs would be  (Like Butterflys, etc)



sorry but that won't happen. what's the point of catching bugs in every season if we can all go to the "secret meadow" == and btw this thread was talking about shops ... not bug catching ?


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 9, 2012)

unique said:


> sorry but that won't happen. what's the point of catching bugs in every season if we can all go to the "secret meadow" == and btw this thread was talking about shops ... not bug catching ?


 
Yeah I know but it was kinda talking about places in towns aswell, people do tend to stray of topic with ideas from time to time but never completely, lighten up 

And I meant that it would be seasonal too and no certainty of them spawning just a chance, I was thinking more pretty than buggy


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 9, 2012)

Riceicle said:


> A like secret garden/meadow would be cool w...



That's a good idea right there ^


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2012)

XenoVII said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Kicks should be in the mall though


----------



## unique (Jun 9, 2012)

XenoVII said:


> *In the City:*
> - Rover as a Greeter
> - Nook's Real Estate Store (it also needs to sell paint and parts for the different house designs
> (which Tommy and Timmy will do)
> ...



This is a good list. I like


----------



## XenoVII (Jun 10, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I think Kicks should be in the mall though



Yeah, sorry. He was supposed to be, but when I was editing it, I accidentally copied and pasted him to the town.


----------



## dnrg (Jun 10, 2012)

I'd like a swimming pool, for the idea that you can go there to do/learn swimming strokes or games or something with villagers, then be able to do what you learn anytime in the sea. Like Dr. Shrunk.
Realistic, no. But I'm free to wish. XD


----------



## unique (Jun 10, 2012)

dnrg said:


> I'd like a swimming pool, for the idea that you can go there to do/learn swimming strokes or games or something with villagers, then be able to do what you learn anytime in the sea. Like Dr. Shrunk.



No, why would you need to learn how to swim in the game? It should be natural. If you need to learn to press different buttons in order to swim that would be annoying and stupid


----------



## dnrg (Jun 10, 2012)

unique said:


> No, why would you need to learn how to swim in the game? It should be natural. If you need to learn to press different buttons in order to swim that would be annoying and stupid



That's not what I meant. T_T Ever play GC, aerobics? Something more like that. Besides, I was thinking more along the lines of learning different games to do with villagers. Or practice. Whatever.
Tensai Baka.


----------



## unique (Jun 10, 2012)

dnrg said:


> That's not what I meant. T_T Ever play GC, aerobics? Something more like that. Besides, I was thinking more along the lines of learning different games to do with villagers. Or practice. Whatever.
> Tensai Baka.



something like synchronized swimming? LOL


----------



## dnrg (Jun 10, 2012)

uh, yeah. XD
Please ignore the end. I murmur random japanese a lot. lol
Like, Marco Polo? Hm idk...


----------



## unique (Jun 10, 2012)

dnrg said:


> uh, yeah. XD
> Please ignore the end. I murmur random japanese a lot. lol
> Like, Marco Polo? Hm idk...



sounds ridiculous and hilarious at the same time. Me like


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2012)

I dont mind the swimming pool, but i doubt it


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 13, 2012)

a swimming pool would be good, but i doubt they would put it in the game cause there's already the ocean to swim in. I'd rather have both, though.


----------



## Keenan (Jun 13, 2012)

A swimming pool might be cool to have in your backyard, but I don't think it would fit in very well any other place. It seems to be taking the simple, country lifestyle of Animal Crossing if you have a pool in some random area of your town. It just doesn't fit.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 13, 2012)

There has to be a store to buy the outdoor furniture


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> There has to be a store to buy the outdoor furniture



I'm fairly sure there will be, but who knows


----------



## unique (Jun 14, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> There has to be a store to buy the outdoor furniture



there might be a completely new store or these might all just be sold in the furniture shop with that pink alpaca. Since you can decorate the outside of your home I'm hoping for a new store that would sell different types of paint (for the outside walls), doors, mailboxes, windows and even different roofs. dayum


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 14, 2012)

I would have thought that purchasing new outdoor equipment like benches, lampposts and stuff would be handled in the mayors office or by talking to your secretary or something, rather than being a store in itself. Then again, it could be that you just talk to her when you want to put a building somewhere. But yeah they should have an individual furniture store, then like a flower/tree/tools shop, kicks shop etc. maybe the HRA will be at the very back where the house designs that get picked up by streetpass are, or whatever it was they said in the round table ageess ago. 

I liked XenoVII list on the last page, that list was pretty much what I had in mind.


----------



## candycornbuddy (Jun 15, 2012)

I want Labelle to have her own shop.


----------



## unique (Jun 15, 2012)

PurplePikmin said:


> ..maybe the HRA will be at the very back where the house designs that get picked up by streetpass are..



THIS would be a good idea. Makes perfect sense to integrate the HRA into the model homes because they can keep a record of the points that every house gets. Compete with your streetpasses for higher points + get furnishing inspirations. genius


----------



## Cherrypie (Jun 15, 2012)

unique said:


> THIS would be a good idea. Makes perfect sense to integrate the HRA into the model homes because they can keep a record of the points that every house gets. Compete with your streetpasses for higher points + get furnishing inspirations. genius



That is genius! It makes sense and it would be nice to compete against your friends and streetpass people over the internet to see who has the best house of the month. It would make it more of a challenge in getting your house as the model home in the HRA and it is better than trying to compete against computer made houses. Maybe every month you have to connect to the internet to see who won out of your friends? I like the idea to connect HRA to the model homes street with Tom Nook. You never know, it could happen...


----------



## Keenan (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd like to see an extension on Redd's shop. Three items aren't enough to go to his shop for in most cases, especially when most of the items are sold at Nook's for less.


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2012)

candycornbuddy said:


> I want Labelle to have her own shop.


Sounds possible, wouldn't mind it



Keenan said:


> I'd like to see an extension on Redd's shop. Three items aren't enough to go to his shop for in most cases, especially when most of the items are sold at Nook's for less.


yeah I'd like this, too


----------



## unique (Jun 16, 2012)

Cherrypie said:


> ...It would make it more of a challenge in getting your house as the model home in the HRA and it is better than trying to compete against computer made houses.



i like this idea that if your house gets the most points by the end of the month it would be the "model" home and probably get featured or something like that. but no I don't like the idea of vsing computer made houses cus it just wouldn't work, there is no "perfect or specific" way of furnishing your house so there's no point in vsing a computer. 

There should also be a new system of calculating points from the HRA such as placement of furniture (eg. a desk next to the window ), colour of the furniture (does not clash with the overall colour of the room) and other points for little things (eg. ornaments, pot plants, flowers, fish tanks, w/e). Cus i want to design the rooms in my own way (with furniture from different series) without having to resort to a specific furniture series for each room to attain high points from the HRA. who agrees? 



Keenan said:


> I'd like to see an extension on Redd's shop. Three items aren't enough to go to his shop for in most cases, especially when most of the items are sold at Nook's for less.



i don't mind this


----------



## Cherrypie (Jun 16, 2012)

Shops I would like to be in the mall:

Greenery/plant store, tool warehouse (where the tools are sold and customised and the place where you get the materials for the buildings you add to the town), technical store (sells video cameras or cameras for video footage and photos. Prints photos and frames them as a furniture item to add to your house, puts video footage on a dvd to play on tv, sells music cds and things like computers, music players and tv furniture items), smoothie store (get your fruits from trees and create smoothies to drink, sell for extra money or give as a present to villager), medical centre own by the life insurance guy (forgot his name) (sells medicine, bandaids and bandage accessories for fashion or when villagers are injured, also the place to get your money when injured, also sells sunscreen for preventing tan/sunburn and lotion for getting rid of tan/sunburn), party store (owned by the balloon guy - also forgot his name) (sells balloons, pin wheels, bubbles, skipping ropes etc and is the person you go to to organise a party for villagers or friends - villagers come to your house on assigned date), designer store owned by Tom Nook in model homes area (where you can create framed artworks to display in house, give to villager etc made by using colours to create a photo - like how you make clothes, also the place to get your furniture customised, house customised etc). That is all for now!

Lots of love,
Cherrypie


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2012)

Cherrypie said:


> Shops I would like to be in the mall:
> 
> Greenery/plant store, tool warehouse (where the tools are sold and customised and the place where you get the materials for the buildings you add to the town), technical store (sells video cameras or cameras for video footage and photos. Prints photos and frames them as a furniture item to add to your house, puts video footage on a dvd to play on tv, sells music cds and things like computers, music players and tv furniture items), smoothie store (get your fruits from trees and create smoothies to drink, sell for extra money or give as a present to villager), medical centre own by the life insurance guy (forgot his name) (sells medicine, bandaids and bandage accessories for fashion or when villagers are injured, also the place to get your money when injured, also sells sunscreen for preventing tan/sunburn and lotion for getting rid of tan/sunburn), party store (owned by the balloon guy - also forgot his name) (sells balloons, pin wheels, bubbles, skipping ropes etc and is the person you go to to organise a party for villagers or friends - villagers come to your house on assigned date), designer store owned by Tom Nook in model homes area (where you can create framed artworks to display in house, give to villager etc made by using colours to create a photo - like how you make clothes, also the place to get your furniture customised, house customised etc). That is all for now!
> 
> ...



Adding to this;

Plant store:
Run by Joan, sells flowers, trees, all tools, bushes (if we get to plant them), and turnips on sundays
- I think the "materials to add to your town" would be sold at Nooks

Technical store:
Run by K.K. Slider, i dont like the video camera idea (because i dont see why people would waste time doing that) I do like the camera idea where you print off photos and frame them and put them in your house, but we shouldn't have to buy the camera, we should have it when we start the game of get it when we visit the store for the first time. Also should sell CD Players, TV's and Computers like you said, Then on saturday nights he should close his store and come to the cafe where he would play music and that is how you would get music

If they had a smoothie store, they would make it be in the cafe

Medical Store: 
not too sure on this one

Party Store:
meh could happen irdc though, I'd prefer he showing up in the city on random days


Designer store sounds pointless.


----------



## Zorua (Jun 16, 2012)

This is kinda random but there should be a sandwich shop...but u bring in the ingrediants yourself. Basically you talk to the guy at the shop and a screen comes up like when u sell things to Nook so you can choose what to put in it (you cant put in things like clothes or stupid things like that) but you can but fruit and fish. Then u can either eat it (and you make a remark like when u have coffee) or u sell it (certain combos are worth more then others and remark tells u if it tastes horrible).


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorua said:


> This is kinda random but there should be a sandwich shop...but u bring in the ingrediants yourself. Basically you talk to the guy at the shop and a screen comes up like when u sell things to Nook so you can choose what to put in it (you cant put in things like clothes or stupid things like that) but you can but fruit and fish. Then u can either eat it (and you make a remark like when u have coffee) or u sell it (certain combos are worth more then others and remark tells u if it tastes horrible).



I can just imagine the possibilities.... Fish and orange.

hahaha Its a good idea, but there just isn't really enough stuff ingredients wise in the AC games for this to work. If they did add more ingredients, food, etc it would be getting a bit to much on the harvest moon side.


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2012)

maybe they sell sandwiches at the cafe, idc though


----------



## unique (Jun 16, 2012)

PurplePikmin said:


> I can just imagine the possibilities.... Fish and orange.
> 
> hahaha Its a good idea, but there just isn't really enough stuff ingredients wise in the AC games for this to work. If they did add more ingredients, food, etc it would be getting a bit to much on the harvest moon side.



sandwiches? O__O" err no.. i think that's going too far.. how are you even meant to make sandwiches without "meat"? Would be pretty ironic eating a chicken/pork/beef sandwich in an animal village. LOL i hope you were being sarcastic cus the only "meat" you can put in there would be fish, and have you tasted a fish sandwich? its disgusting. Fruits in sandwiches?... hilarious


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 16, 2012)

unique said:


> sandwiches? O__O" err no.. i think that's going too far.. how are you even meant to make sandwiches without "meat"? Would be pretty ironic eating a chicken/pork/beef sandwich in an animal village. LOL i hope you were being sarcastic cus the only "meat" you can put in there would be fish, and have you tasted a fish sandwich? its disgusting. Fruits in sandwiches?... hilarious



No, I was not being serious when I suggested fish and orange sandwiches -_-


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 16, 2012)

unique said:


> ... "meat" you can put in there would be fish, and have you tasted a fish sandwich? its disgusting. Fruits in sandwiches?... hilarious



Fish (At least Tuna and Salmon) Sandwiches are pro but I don't really see Sandwiches happening because there would only be one 'main filling', fish , unless they added cheese and meat and as Unique already said it would be implausible as you'd be eating either the villagers or a product of there milk xD 

Smoothies and Fruit juices I can see happening. If you guys are thinking of a food/snack the caf? could sell maybe biscuits and cookies would fit with AC more


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 16, 2012)

What would you do with the food anyways? I mean since eating doesn't really do anything for you.


----------



## Berry (Jun 16, 2012)

All I hope is that there will be more clothes shop and restaurants. The arcade thing was pretty cool but I doubt it Nintendo is too cheap to offer us some nes games since they sell each nes game for a ridiculous high price.... ironic, in the GC version they were for free... A really big caf? where all players can meet, some kind of a lobby, would be nice.... But I don't expect too much, after all, it's Nintendo...


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 20, 2012)

I want Sahara to have her own wallpaper and carpet shop, wendell could have design shop as well though I would rather still have him as a random traveler to your town.


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I want Sahara to have her own wallpaper and carpet shop, wendell could have design shop as well though I would rather still have him as a random traveler to your town.



i like this a bit


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> i like this a bit



Thank you, I just don't want all the travelers to run shops, Joan could run the flower shop if there is one but she would still come on Sundays to sell turnips.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 8, 2012)

there should be a pet shop where there will be little animals in cages and you buy them for 10,000 bells and they are your pet


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 8, 2012)

That would be kind of weird considering your neighbors are animals..

Bugs and fish can be used as pets, that's good enough for me.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't understand why we would need a pet. Too much work to take care of it, no thank you, fish and bugs are good enough.


----------



## Jake (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, I don't think we need a pet.

Maybe more variations of the bird/hamster cage, but no actual need to take care of them


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't think we even need that.

It will be nice seeing a brand-new furniture item at the store and it being a birdcage, but I'd rather have full new themes.


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 12, 2012)

I was thinking about Riceicle's secret meadow idea, and I had another idea on how it could work.
The day after you donate X bells to the town, when you wake up you hear a big crash and your assistant would be all worried and asking you to come with her. She'd take you to some wall or something which had a huge hole in it, making it into a little cave. When you go through it, the secret meadow is there and it looks all nice and stuff. But then, she tells you that you shouldn't really try to catch any of the bugs here as it's like a little hideaway for them. This means you still have to catch bugs outside, so you won't just be able to cheat yourself to completing the collection and I think it would look really nice.

Of course, this idea might be absolutely terrible in some eys.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 12, 2012)

VillageDweller said:


> I was thinking about Riceicle's secret meadow idea, and I had another idea on how it could work.
> The day after you donate X bells to the town, when you wake up you hear a big crash and your assistant would be all worried and asking you to come with her. She'd take you to some wall or something which had a huge hole in it, making it into a little cave. When you go through it, the secret meadow is there and it looks all nice and stuff. But then, she tells you that you shouldn't really try to catch any of the bugs here as it's like a little hideaway for them. This means you still have to catch bugs outside, so you won't just be able to cheat yourself to completing the collection and I think it would look really nice.
> 
> Of course, this idea might be absolutely terrible in some eys.



It just doesn't seem animal crossing to me. More like the Mysims games.
Plus the meadow just seems like it's there just to be there, just to look at bugs? I just really wouldn't want that.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 12, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> It just doesn't seem animal crossing to me. More like the Mysims games.
> Plus the meadow just seems like it's there just to be there, just to look at bugs? I just really wouldn't want that.



Me too, why have a plain piece of grass but you cant do anything in there besides Hide and seek? It seems the waste of blocks.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 12, 2012)

And a waste of bells to donate to get it. I do hope town donation returns, but I wouldn't want that meadow thing as a prize.


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 12, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> It just doesn't seem animal crossing to me. More like the Mysims games.
> Plus the meadow just seems like it's there just to be there, just to look at bugs? I just really wouldn't want that.



The more I think about it, you're probabaly right.
It would be kinda useless, especially if you had just donated a lot of bells.

This is another weird one, but I was thinking that maybe Blathers' sister (I forgot her name) constellation room was bigger, and she had some new parts of the space themed set that she'd give to you if you paid her some money and made a few constellations (such as starlights to decorate the outside of your house with), because I honestly don't ever see or hear of anyone making constellations. This would drive them to make some more. Also, if you made constellations in a certain image (like Cygnus) she'd give you a piece of furniture that looked like the constellation.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 12, 2012)

VillageDweller said:


> This is another weird one, but I was thinking that maybe Blathers' sister (I forgot her name) constellation room was bigger, and she had some new parts of the space themed set that she'd give to you if you paid her some money and made a few constellations (such as starlights to decorate the outside of your house with), because I honestly don't ever see or hear of anyone making constellations. This would drive them to make some more. Also, if you made constellations in a certain image (like Cygnus) she'd give you a piece of furniture that looked like the constellation.



This would be a good idea, and I would really want the animals making one.


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 12, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> This would be a good idea, and I would really want the animals making one.



Definitely, it'd be nice to see a random new constellation popping up every few days. It would keep the night sky varied, and it'd be kinda fun to figure out what it looked like.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 12, 2012)

VillageDweller said:


> The more I think about it, you're probabaly right.
> It would be kinda useless, especially if you had just donated a lot of bells.
> 
> This is another weird one, but I was thinking that maybe Blathers' sister (I forgot her name) constellation room was bigger, and she had some new parts of the space themed set that she'd give to you if you paid her some money and made a few constellations (such as starlights to decorate the outside of your house with), because I honestly don't ever see or hear of anyone making constellations. This would drive them to make some more. Also, if you made constellations in a certain image (like Cygnus) she'd give you a piece of furniture that looked like the constellation.



that is a good idea, I've been wondering if she would have her own building(her name is Celeste btw)

though, I don't think we should get a furniture item for making a constellation like a specific constelation, but maybe after a few constellations we get some furniture.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 12, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> that is a good idea, I've been wondering if she would have her own building(her name is Celeste btw)
> 
> though, I don't think we should get a furniture item for making a constellation like a specific constelation, but maybe after a few constellations we get some furniture.



True, I cant think a furniture item up that looks like a constellation LOL


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh god yeah.
Too many holes in my theories T.T

ORIGAMI SHOP!
It just popped into my mind, it's a really bad idea.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 12, 2012)

An origami shop would be weird, but it actually seems cool. We can buy paper, make a craft, and sell them out to animals.

Wow, your ideas are so original 0_0


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't like an origami shop, if there's origami Nook's store can sell it.


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 12, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> An origami shop would be weird, but it actually seems cool. We can buy paper, make a craft, and sell them out to animals.
> 
> Wow, your ideas are so original 0_0



Wow, that's actually a really good idea. The more complex the origami, the more it sells for?

Why thank you. I use my imagination a lot, I'm constantly thinking up games and making stories.
I often take what's happened in the day into my ideas, and today my mum was talking about how she used to make a lot of origami, so that's where that came from. The constellation thing was just random.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 12, 2012)

Also, I have been thinking that animals should have their own little shops outside their houses. Even though theres a Flea Market.


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 12, 2012)

Personally, against the idea.
For all my being against it though, I think it would be better if there was a town's auction-type place, which took place every week or 2 weeks, and they set up their little shops in there.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeah, it would be a better flea market than going into people's houses.


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes, I agree.

Ok, 4 additions.
I thought it'd be really nice if every week a new bulletin was automatically posting telling us what the weather would be every day of the week. I was almost OCD about using an umbrella if it was raining, which doesn't even matter. It'd be nice to know if I should put an umbrella in my inventory for the following day when I save. I also thought, maybe a little feature is that if you don't use an umbrella in the rain, when you go inside any building, you have to shake it off (like a dog LOL) and if it's not your house an NPC gets annoyed at you for coming in wet.

What really annoyed me in every game is that even if it's day time, if an animal is inside their house the lights are on. It REALLY annoyed me and I don't even care if it was to tell us if they were in, they shouldn't be on.
This led me to think there should be a kinda of house accessory shop, which sells things like curtains and wall clocks. I just think it's odd how they have no curtains, and they would look nice.

Finally, Nook could just sell some fish bait. There's like 10 different types of bait which attract around 6 types of fish each, so if any are near when you fish with them, they are instantly attracted to it. I dunno, it would make completing the collection slightly easier.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 12, 2012)

VillageDweller said:


> Yes, I agree.
> 
> Ok, 4 additions.
> I thought it'd be really nice if every week a new bulletin was automatically posting telling us what the weather would be every day of the week. I was almost OCD about using an umbrella if it was raining, which doesn't even matter. It'd be nice to know if I should put an umbrella in my inventory for the following day when I save. I also thought, maybe a little feature is that if you don't use an umbrella in the rain, when you go inside any building, you have to shake it off (like a dog LOL) and if it's not your house an NPC gets annoyed at you for coming in wet.
> ...



I don't really like those ideas, too much work in the rain just to enter someones house.

The lights were only on in CF all day, in other games it was just at night.

and fish bait just seems stupid, you'd have to pay for bait to catch your fish, and that would be very annoying.


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 12, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I don't really like those ideas, too much work in the rain just to enter someones house.
> 
> The lights were only on in CF all day, in other games it was just at night.
> 
> and fish bait just seems stupid, you'd have to pay for bait to catch your fish, and that would be very annoying.



Oh, really? I don't remember much from WW.
Eh, I still like the rain ideas.

Oh, I didn't include that I meant you don't have to buy the bait if you don't want to, it's just that if you were say, having trouble getting a certain type of fish, you could buy the bait to help attract the fish to you. You can still fish regularly.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 12, 2012)

so more like a fishing lure? I still don't really like that, too easy to catch the fish.

and the lights off thing was in ACGC too, though the animals hardly were ever inside.


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 12, 2012)

It would only work if the fish were nearby, they wouldn't magically appear. 

I've never played ACGC, I wouldn't know.


----------



## Ade4265 (Aug 12, 2012)

Model store. I want to collect models of every character in animal crossing.


----------



## XenoVII (Aug 12, 2012)

Ade4265 said:


> Model store. I want to collect models of every character in animal crossing.



What exactly do you mean by models? Like the pictures or those building models? Can you clarify that, and when you do, just to tell you: so far we haven't heard anything on the pictures and/or models returning.


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 12, 2012)

I think the model store would be a good idea in theory, but there's so many characters in AC, I dunno where I'd put them all.
Speaking of storage..

Not really so much a shop idea, but I'd really like it if all the wardrobes and things were kept separate, they weren't all the same storage. It would make looking for stuff a small pain, but I honestly think that you can get so much stuff now, one storage wouldn't be enough. Or, you could always just DOUBLE the size of the storage, either way is fine with me.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 12, 2012)

that's too much storage space, they msot likely will add more storage space, I'll be fine with a seperate storage for each room in the house, but not each container.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Aug 12, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> so more like a fishing lure? I still don't really like that, too easy to catch the fish.
> 
> and the lights off thing was in ACGC too, though the animals hardly were ever inside.



Wait! Stop! Fishing lure? Bait! I'm all in! I want a AC tackle box with all sorts of fun goodies! Grate idea!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 12, 2012)

I completely disagree with all of the fishing ideas. It's already extremely simple to fish, you cast it out and the fish comes to it, and the silver and golden rods attract fish that are further away. As much as the ideas are cool, they're useless.

Also, why would someone sit in their house with the lights off? That doesn't even make any sense.


----------



## colinx (Aug 12, 2012)

I'd still like some local stores rather then having to go to the mall all the time. Keep the stores that aren't necessary in the mall and keep Mables, Nooks, Post Office, Museum and Harriet in the village itself.  I'd say keep shops/places like Reds, Kicks, Gracie Grace, Dr. Shrunk, Lyle and Brewsters cafe in the mall. Some new things they could put in the mall are an Arcade and a diner.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 12, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I completely disagree with all of the fishing ideas. It's already extremely simple to fish, you cast it out and the fish comes to it, and the silver and golden rods attract fish that are further away. As much as the ideas are cool, they're useless.
> 
> Also, why would someone sit in their house with the lights off? That doesn't even make any sense.



They meant that in the sunlight, you would keep the lights on. And when its night, they're off.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 13, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> They meant that in the sunlight, you would keep the lights on. And when its night, they're off.



What?
Sorry if I'm being a little stupid but.. normally when you're in a house you turn your lights on, unless you're sleeping.
That is how it works in AC. lol. Anytime a neighbor is in their house, their lights will be on, unless they're asleep.


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 13, 2012)

Well, in real life, during the day time you don't have you lights on in your house, do you?
You have the sunshine outside, so you don't need them on.
I dunno, it always kinda got on my nerves when I saw it.
The lights on during the day thing only works if it's dark, cloudy, raining, a thunder storm or snowing.
That's how I thought about it... Sorry if it's not up to my usual standards.

This is probably going too far, but I was thinking about a sort of Nintendo shop, which basically sold anything related to the other Nintendo games. Here, they'd sell (if they were back in this game) the NES games, the Nintendo hats and accessories and more.
If this is a really terrible idea, I just woke up. -excuses-


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

VillageDweller said:


> Well, in real life, during the day time you don't have you lights on in your house, do you?
> You have the sunshine outside, so you don't need them on.
> I dunno, it always kinda got on my nerves when I saw it.
> The lights on during the day thing only works if it's dark, cloudy, raining, a thunder storm or snowing.
> ...




Well they showed the wii balance board, but I don't think they'll make a separate shop for it, they aren't going to make a separate shop for everything, and NES games shouldn't return, and I just don't see why they would.


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 13, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Well they showed the wii balance board, but I don't think they'll make a separate shop for it, they aren't going to make a separate shop for everything, and NES games shouldn't return, and I just don't see why they would.



 They showed the Wii Balance Board? Didn't know that.
Yeah, I said I was going too far. T'was just a thought.
Also, I heard that the Able Sisters weren't selling accessories anymore? And here I wanted it to be a bit bigger..


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

They still could have expansions, and the next one the sell accessories, though I think it's better to assume there is a separate store for accessories, and so far we've never seen any crazy accessories like those zap helmets, just glasses, and I think a few hats, there was one hairstyle that I think could be a wig though.


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah, I'd like that. Then we could get a lot more accessories in a day than just two.
Hope it sells more umbrellas per day too.

I want to post new ideas, but they aren't shops. >.< We need another thread for just new ideas overall.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

you can really post ideas you have anywhere, like every thread gets off topic, but still on AC3DS discussion.

And if the do sell more umbrellas, they better make more, especially the unique looking ones(flowers and leaves)


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 13, 2012)

I agree. We need more themed ones, and more accessories. (like a flower wreath to go around your head, perhaps?)

I'll think of some more ideas later.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah, we need way more clothing and more freedom to our designs.

For a shop idea, I was thinking about a store where we can buy all these stuff for our town. Not just the lamp posts and benches, but like maybe tents so "foreign" animals can come over and sleep LOL

I just woke up an hour ago


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't really want the tents to be a decoration, it has been confirmed we start out in one.

But, if they do come for the animals, it should be the summer campers.


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 13, 2012)

The ACGC tents looked really cool, it'd be great if they returned.
I dunno, but I think it'd be kinda nice if, as a benefit of being Mayor, we get our own tent anyway, as well are the house.
Then, villagers can come to play the games with us in them too.


----------



## Ade4265 (Aug 13, 2012)

XenoVII said:


> What exactly do you mean by models? Like the pictures or those building models? Can you clarify that, and when you do, just to tell you: so far we haven't heard anything on the pictures and/or models returning.



I was thinking of them being really small tabletop models like the trophies in Smash Bros. that you had to zoom in to see in detail.
The 3DS wouldn't be able to deal with that many polygons though.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

I want a shop where we can get these stuff where you can possibly try and have more clothing customizations. We should have more hair designs, shirts, boots/shoes, maybe SOCKS, pants, and maybe just customize everything at the start (it doesn't seem like traditional AC though LOL)

Back to the topic, I don't want too much stores, but it is a strip mall anyway :3


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 13, 2012)

Ade4265 said:


> The 3DS wouldn't be able to deal with that many polygons though.



You're not serious, are you?
The 3DS has more power running in it than the Wii does. Your idea to me sounds a lot like the Pokedex 3D, just without animated figures and backgrounds, which could work. But I would be happy with just pictures returning.


----------



## colinx (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd also like a Night Club where we can dance with animals.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah, I'd rather have pictures return than models of every animal.

But I do want more models than there were in CF.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

colinx said:


> I'd also like a Night Club where we can dance with animals.



That's just weird and not animal crossing.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> You're not serious, are you?
> The 3DS has more power running in it than the Wii does. Your idea to me sounds a lot like the Pokedex 3D, just without animated figures and backgrounds, which could work. But I would be happy with just pictures returning.



Yeah, they even said that the 3DS will run in more HD than the Wii version.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

With the new fish, do you think Wendell will give more patterns? I always got a path pattern from him.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 13, 2012)

I hope so!
I didn't even think of Wendell. Would love to see new patterns from him and Saharra.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

I wonder what Saharah will need us to do(considering she is still a random villager) in every game it's different, I liked it most in WW when we had to deliver stuff to Blathers and Pelly, that was fun.


----------



## colinx (Aug 13, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> That's just weird and not animal crossing.


I am pretty sure the thread title is what shops do *you* want to be in the mall. Hence its my opinion. Who is to say its not Animal Crossing like? Club Penguin has a night club.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

colinx said:


> I am pretty sure the thread title is what shops do *you* want to be in the mall. Hence its my opinion. Who is to say its not Animal Crossing like? Club Penguin has a night club.



But your post is ALSO off-topic.

Anyways, I never thought about Wendell and Saharah either! I want the delivery thing back, and for Wendell I'd like to see more Coloring-animal pages.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

colinx said:


> I am pretty sure the thread title is what shops do *you* want to be in the mall. Hence its my opinion. Who is to say its not Animal Crossing like? Club Penguin has a night club.



Club Penguin began with a nightclub.

AC has never had a nightclub, never had animals go dancing, nothing of the sort.
I have an opinion too though.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

That is true about the nightclub.

Colinx, I'm PRETTY sure this topic wasn't about Club Penguin.

If there were a nightclub in AC, you should have to buy it and put it in the town, rather than having it start-off.


----------



## colinx (Aug 13, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Club Penguin began with a nightclub.
> 
> AC has never had a nightclub, never had animals go dancing, nothing of the sort.
> I have an opinion too though.



A suggestion can be taken upon and improved upon, we've never been a mayor before? Who is to say we will never be able to dance or have animals being more interactive? Its how a game can improve and get better and with more interaction with animals to the environment can lead to a more fun and enjoyable experience. Also, it would be nice to be able to have some places that are only open at night. It provides some variety. 


In response to BellBringerGreen, As for my post being off-topic. I don't see how. I said I'd like to see a Night Club. How is that off-topic?


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

It's not about that. Just ignore my post 

I agree about the suggestion thing. We never been mayor before so it seems weird to have a night club, but in this game we DO get to be mayor, so we get a different perspective of AC.

But I probably won't play all night partying. I would like a DJ animal there.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

It still makes no sense, nightclubs have never been brought up in previous versions, it just makes no sense, and they shouldn't restrict us, to places on open at night.

btw club penguin night club = open 24 hours.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> It still makes no sense, nightclubs have never been brought up in previous versions, it just makes no sense, and they shouldn't restrict us, to places on open at night.
> 
> btw club penguin night club = open 24 hours.



Yeah, I realized the nightclub is open 24 hours (I never play CP unless I have a membership, I hope to get a 12 month one on Christmas) in Club Penguin. PLUS there's an arcade room (as of 2012)


----------



## colinx (Aug 13, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> It still makes no sense, nightclubs have never been brought up in previous versions, it just makes no sense, and they shouldn't restrict us, to places on open at night.
> 
> btw club penguin night club = open 24 hours.



Club Penguin isn't a life stimulation game. Club Penguin is a virtual world. I only used the Club Penguin comparison because Club Penguin is a kiddie audience and it has a Night Club. Night Clubs in real life, open at night. Stores in real life, close at night. Stores in Animal Crossing, close at night. See what I am getting at.. Also, so what your saying prior to City folk. It wouldn't have made sense to make a City..

Also, is there a reason why you must disagree with every post I make?


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah I know there is, let's stop talking about club penguin though.

If a night club is adding, I'd tear it down and make it into an expansion of the floral shop, than hire a mongoose to be the shop keeper for that expansion.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

colinx said:


> Club Penguin isn't a life stimulation game. Club Penguin is a virtual world. I only used the Club Penguin comparison because Club Penguin is a kiddie audience and it has a Night Club. Night Clubs in real life, open at night. Stores in real life, close at night. Stores in Animal Crossing, close at night. See what I am getting at.. Also, so what your saying prior to City folk. It wouldn't have made sense to make a City..
> 
> Also, is there a reason why you must disagree with every post I make?



Why wouldn't t have made sense to make a city? just cause there was never a direct method to a city, besides brewster talking about his failed cafe at one, and Gracie calling herself "big city girl", and townsfolk saying the villagers come from this fancy place(city).

I only disagree with things I don't agree with, and your posts just fall in that category, but we don't need to start arguments about it.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> If a night club is adding, I'd tear it down and make it into an expansion of the floral shop, than hire a mongoose to be the shop keeper for that expansion.



Me too, I like the idea of a nightclub but it seems a bit different, we have AC buddies and animals to replace a night club. PLUS, a night club seems more to the MySims/The Sims games. AND they already have that. I would replace it with an expansion of a store like Misc. or Able Sisters (ABLE SISTERS DESERVE AN EXPANSION)


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

Well Able Sisters was a place that expanded throughout each version of the game.

ACGC - just designing
ACWW - sold clothing/accessories/umbrellas
ACCF - design front, back, and sleeves of clothes.


----------



## colinx (Aug 13, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Why wouldn't t have made sense to make a city? just cause there was never a direct method to a city, besides brewster talking about his failed cafe at one, and Gracie calling herself "big city girl", and townsfolk saying the villagers come from this fancy place(city).
> 
> I only disagree with things I don't agree with, and your posts just fall in that category, but we don't need to start arguments about it.



I never said it never made sense to have a city. You said "It still makes no sense, nightclubs have never been brought up in previous versions, it just makes no sense"

So I replied with "Also, so what your saying prior to City folk. It wouldn't have made sense to make a City.."

If nothing new is added, then the game would still be the same stale thing we got from the last version. If they continue to add things and see what works and what doesn't then the game will improve. I see no harm in having a night club.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

I thought about it, and there was a Kick's shoe place, right? Why not have Kick's place be the 2nd floor of Able Sisters?

I really hope Nintendo is reading all of this stuff LOL


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

colinx said:


> I never said it never made sense to have a city. You said "It still makes no sense, nightclubs have never been brought up in previous versions, it just makes no sense"
> 
> So I replied with "Also, so what your saying prior to City folk. It wouldn't have made sense to make a City.."
> 
> If nothing new is added, then the game would still be the same stale thing we got from the last version. If they continue to add things and see what works and what doesn't then the game will improve. I see no harm in having a night club.



I know that, and I said that the city has been mentioned in other versions, you can't just through in something that has never really seemed to fit.

In general, most people look down upon night clubs, and that just wouldn't be something they'd want in a game directed to all ages.




BellBringerGreen said:


> I thought about it, and there was a Kick's shoe place, right? Why not have Kick's place be the 2nd floor of Able Sisters?
> 
> I really hope Nintendo is reading all of this stuff LOL



Cause then it'd be likes Nook's store in a way, and Kicks always mentioned he wanted his OWN store,, so yeah, that might be way, but we never saw the outside of his store, it's possible it's attached to the Ables Sisters to the right or left of it or something, doubt it, but possible.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

colinx said:


> I never said it never made sense to have a city. You said "It still makes no sense, nightclubs have never been brought up in previous versions, it just makes no sense"
> 
> So I replied with "Also, so what your saying prior to City folk. It wouldn't have made sense to make a City.."
> 
> If nothing new is added, then the game would still be the same stale thing we got from the last version. If they continue to add things and see what works and what doesn't then the game will improve. I see no harm in having a night club.



But a nightclub has wine and all that, which I'm pretty sure Harvest Moon can handle, but Animal Crossing is not really going to focus on those elements.

I say the nightclub be an IDEA. Not a full thing that Nintendo decided. We are acting like a nightclub is really in AC LOL


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

oh yeah a Night club in HM would be fine, cause they already have where you can make wine and beer and that stuff, so it's fine, though still weird, but better than AC.


----------



## colinx (Aug 13, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I know that, and I said that the city has been mentioned in other versions, you can't just through in something that has never really seemed to fit.
> 
> In general, most people look down upon night clubs, and that just wouldn't be something they'd want in a game directed to all ages.



I just gave you an example of a game that has a night club in it directed for kids. Just because its a night club doesn't mean it has to have inappropriate stuff it in it. It could have upbeat music, a dance floor, places to sit with friends. Maybe you could see animals from your own town that went away to the night club for that night or some random villagers from other towns.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

colinx said:


> I just gave you an example of a game that has a night club in it directed for kids. Just because its a night club doesn't mean it has to have inappropriate stuff it in it. It could have upbeat music, a dance floor, places to sit with friends. Maybe you could see animals from your own town that went away to the night club for that night or some random villagers from other towns.



So basically the city plaza from CF?
I don't see the point in a night club either, whether it's just a cut-scene showing you dancing, or just a little place to walk  in move around, just seems weird and not AC.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't really want ANYONE to fight, so here's what I want to say about the nightclub:

It is going to be fitting in AC, but it will be a club where it won't have wine and beer and cocktails. That wouldn't really make a good "nightclub," right? I like the idea, so let's just call it an IDEA. 

Not the _end of the world._


----------



## colinx (Aug 13, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> So basically the city plaza from CF?
> I don't see the point in a night club either, whether it's just a cut-scene showing you dancing, or just a little place to walk  in move around, just seems weird and not AC.


Similar to the plaza.

Whats the point of having Brewsters? What is the point of having Katrina? It adds something to the game, more content, more places to go, more things to do.

Stop getting so argumentative over an idea.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah I don't know why we start arguing about everything, it's an idea, it brings up opinions, will Nintendo add it? Most likely no.



colinx said:


> Similar to the plaza.
> 
> Whats the point of having Brewsters? What is the point of having Katrina? It adds something to the game, more content, more places to go, more things to do.
> 
> Stop getting so argumentative over an idea.



Brewster's to get music from K.K. store gyroids.
Katrina's town charms(CF only), and special "spells" for money and fame, and also being unlucky.

small points, but an entire building to just walk in and do nothing except really just pretending things are happening, just doesn't seem right.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

colinx said:


> Similar to the plaza.
> 
> Whats the point of having Brewsters? What is the point of having Katrina? It adds something to the game, more content, more places to go, more things to do.



I really don't know why you keep on fighting xD It seems pretty basic that it's only an opinion and you should respect that (something you learn as a younger person.)

Does the nightclub add something to the game? Yes. Does the nightclub add more content? A bit. Does the nightclub make it so that we have more places to go? Duh. Does the nightclub have more things to do? Obviously.

Answering those questions, do you think they should add a nightclub? (You probably think I am saying that there shouldn't be one, but I'm not LOL)


----------



## colinx (Aug 13, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah I don't know why we start arguing about everything, it's an idea, it brings up opinions, will Nintendo add it? Most likely no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am just going to do the mature thing and stop posting. Somebody gets so hostile over having an opinion/idea that doesn't match theirs.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

Well there shouldn't be one, cause most likely the plaza from the city will be back in the strip mall allowing you to chat with random animals, if they have the strip mall area bare with activity, then adding a night club would be fine, but I'd rather have the activity outside than in a cramped building with the name of a night club.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

colinx said:


> I am just going to do the mature thing and stop posting. Somebody gets so hostile over having an opinion/idea that doesn't match theirs.



Yeah, aruging back and forth with someone is mature. 

@superpenguin
Me too. If the nightclub is only talking to animals and walking around, THATS THE SAME THING WE CAN DO IN (NAME OF TOWN)!
Yeah, I agree. If the mall is full of boringness, it seems good to add a nightclub.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

I hope shampoodle's has more hairstyles, maybe more colors, but I don't really think there are many more colors to add.

And possibly hair dye, just in case you like the hair style you have now, but just want to change the color? I don't know, that'd be nice.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

That seems good, but I would just have an option to just change the color xD

I hope we have a hair-system furniture thing where you can change your hair at home. You would earn it after having your hair done at Shampoodle's 100 times.

Even though it would ruin Shampoodle's and she would go out of business and then she gets so mad at you she reports it to Shizu LOL


----------



## colinx (Aug 13, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Yeah, aruging back and forth with someone is mature.



Did you even read what I posted? I said I am going to do the mature thing and stop posting. If I don't stop then he will never stop because as I just said he gets hostile when my opinion/idea doesn't match what he thinks belongs in the game.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

colinx said:


> Did you even read what I posted? I said I am going to do the mature thing and stop posting. If I don't stop then he will never stop because as I just said he gets hostile when my opinion/idea doesn't match what he thinks belongs in the game.



When I read it, it seemed different. 
I'm not talking about you "doing the mature thing and stop posting". I'm talking about SOMETHING ELSE. This case happened twice already, so let's stop and pretend this never happened.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> That seems good, but I would just have an option to just change the color xD
> 
> I hope we have a hair-system furniture thing where you can change your hair at home. You would earn it after having your hair done at Shampoodle's 100 times.
> 
> Even though it would ruin Shampoodle's and she would go out of business and then she gets so mad at you she reports it to Shizu LOL



oh yeah, your own chair would e great, but you would definitely have to earn it, not just buy it from Nooks one day.



colinx said:


> Did you even read what I posted? I said I am going to do the mature thing and stop posting. If I don't stop then he will never stop because as I just said he gets hostile when my opinion/idea doesn't match what he thinks belongs in the game.



I don't get hostile, and because my opinion didn't match yours wasn't the main reason I started arguing, it just didn't seem animal crossing.

Somebody could say there could be oval heads and round heads in this game, I don't really like that, but it seems possible.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 13, 2012)

Please try not to fight guys.

The nightclub is a good idea, it gives you more to do at night, when there is practically nothing else to do aside from fishing and catching bugs, which then you're forced to keep because the store is closed.

AC could implement their own version of a nightclub to a more refined and laid back place. The Roost is nice and all, but anytime you go there it's so...dead. You might get one or two people to show up there, but it's tiny, and empty almost all the time. There really needs to be a popular place for your neighbors to go and actually have a lot of them there.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

yeah but the city plaza is there, it just doesn't seem right to have 2 places to hang out with animals.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Please try not to fight guys.
> 
> The nightclub is a good idea, it gives you more to do at night, when there is practically nothing else to do aside from fishing and catching bugs, which then you're forced to keep because the store is closed.
> 
> AC could implement their own version of a nightclub to a more refined and laid back place. The Roost is nice and all, but anytime you go there it's so...dead. You might get one or two people to show up there, but it's tiny, and empty almost all the time. There really needs to be a popular place for your neighbors to go and actually have a lot of them there.



That's what I tried to tell them, but I really shouldn't blame anyone LOL!
I would have that as well, but more AC-feeling. I don't want buildings like "Eye Doctor" and "Supermarket" because they don't feel Animal Crossing (like superpenguin said)


----------



## colinx (Aug 13, 2012)

The purpose of the night club isn't to make the plaza useless. We don't even know if there is a plaza. The night club could be a place where you could possibly chat from Neighbors in your town or other towns you've visited online. Also, it could be another place to go to while your friends are online.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

colinx said:


> The purpose of the night club isn't to make the plaza useless. We don't even know if there is a plaza. The night club could be a place where you could possibly chat from Neighbors in your town or other towns you've visited online. Also, it could be another place to go to while your friends are online.



True about the plaza. Who said there was a plaza LOL!

It would make an awesome online place, we would be able to "dance." I would make a new "bar." Whenever we buy (kid-friendly) drinks, we level up our friendship with the bar owner (like Brewsters). I would also like appearances by KK Slider or someone new.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

colinx said:


> The purpose of the night club isn't to make the plaza useless. We don't even know if there is a plaza. The night club could be a place where you could possibly chat from Neighbors in your town or other towns you've visited online. Also, it could be another place to go to while your friends are online.



so animals leave your town to go to the night club? sorry If I am not following, but I wouldn't want my animals to leave town and go to any place, I would want to them to stay in my town all day(except when one will go to the roost)


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> True about the plaza. Who said there was a plaza LOL!
> 
> It would make an awesome online place, we would be able to "dance." I would make a new "bar." Whenever we buy (kid-friendly) drinks, we level up our friendship with the bar owner (like Brewsters). I would also like appearances by KK Slider or someone new.



but most likely we won't be able to visit the mall in online gameplay..


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

Well yeah, it would be too many players going into too many stores-AT ONCE :0


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 13, 2012)

Night club sounds fun! Maybe other animals can be seen partying


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

I hope the nightclub has more than animals and a place to walk around in.


----------



## XenoVII (Aug 13, 2012)

The Shampoodle needs more styles. It also needs the ability to choose your color and hairstyle, or even create your own. I wonder If you can choose your facial features in the game, that would be nice. That could be something in the Shampoodle (like how she gave you a Mii face). 

The nightclub idea is an interesting one. It could be implemented a little like the CF Museum in the fact that you had the ability to walk upstairs to another floor. A DJ animal of some kind could be cool. The downstairs could be used for dancing and socializing with people from your town, while the upstairs could be used for socializing with animals from other towns. This could all go well, but only if the animals are given more personalities and can do a little more.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

I love the nightclub thing after thinking about it. xD


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I hope the nightclub has more than animals and a place to walk around in.



okay we're talking the nightclub is actually confirmed, it's not.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

XenoVII said:


> The Shampoodle needs more styles. It also needs the ability to choose your color and hairstyle, or even create your own. I wonder If you can choose your facial features in the game, that would be nice. That could be something in the Shampoodle (like how she gave you a Mii face).
> 
> The nightclub idea is an interesting one. It could be implemented a little like the CF Museum in the fact that you had the ability to walk upstairs to another floor. A DJ animal of some kind could be cool. The downstairs could be used for dancing and socializing with people from your town, while the upstairs could be used for socializing with animals from other towns. This could all go well, but only if the animals are given more personalities and can do a little more.



you can choose your own hairstyle, it doesn't just come out and ask you though, cause that what AC is and that's what makes it fun.


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 14, 2012)

The nightclub is an interesting concept. I find I don't play AC at night as much, purely because there's not much to do.
I've never bothered to looks for the bugs, or fish at night. That would be interesting, since most of the shops are closed past a certain time. And a DJ animal would be good, it'd be a different personality, and they could always wrap some music furniture set into the game, which he gave you if you came to the Nightclub on certain nights... or something.

Not trying to "fuel the fire" here, but Superpenguin, you do have a tendancy to not like ideas which aren't your own, that being said I have seen you liking ideas which are from others, and colinx shouldn't have continued to argue.
End of.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 14, 2012)

Exactly. A nightclub would give some life to the otherwise lifeless hours that take up the night.

Just throwing this out there too because I just thought of it.

Brewster never sleeps. Ever. 
He never even leaves his cafe, and the cafe should have closing hours.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 14, 2012)

OMG Brewster doesn't sleep! That is weird, but if he has closing hours, he should stay open 24 hours on saturdays for K.K.

And, I don't have a tendancy to dislike ideas that aren't mine, I do like ideas, just a nightclub isn't AC, and it will encourage kids to stay up late just to go there, and that really wouldn't be good.


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 14, 2012)

You do.
They can stay up late on Friday nights, Saturday nights and in the holidays. Kids all end up staying up late at some point.

K.K doesn't play until past a certain time, and you can only get one song per week.

Just because I can, I'm going to say Brewsters should also serve tea for the heck of it, and possible hot chocolate. (especially during winter) He also better have to go drinks, because I'd love to randomly have a drink in my home in the winter, or outside in the summer. Then we could also have little contests to see who could drink the most drinks the fastest LOL.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok, but see, if a night club is just a place to socialize but given a nice look, it basically is just the city plaza from CF, just inside and only open at night.


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 14, 2012)

I will now refer to my earlier post, about there being a music furniture set, at the top of the page.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 14, 2012)

VillageDweller said:


> I will now refer to my earlier post, about there being a music furniture set, at the top of the page.



yes I know, I read all the posts, but I refered back to the original idea and there was never discussion after the music set, which making a special set for everything is just too much, and it doesn't make a place worth it either.

You can't just constantly put in another special set, it's just too much.


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, you could always try and come up with an idea for it.
Oh wait, you hate the idea.

Actually, here's a thought, maybe the DJ could give you new music? (as in, not K.K songs)
After all it is a nightclub, there's gotta be music! I think you'd have to be in there for a certain length of time or something, a couple of minutes? You can never have too much music.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 14, 2012)

VillageDweller said:


> Well, you could always try and come up with an idea for it.
> Oh wait, you hate the idea.
> 
> Actually, here's a thought, maybe the DJ could give you new music? (as in, not K.K songs)
> After all it is a nightclub, there's gotta be music! I think you'd have to be in there for a certain length of time or something, a couple of minutes? You can never have too much music.



But K.K. gives you music, if you can just go get music from the nightclub, K.K.'s music wouldn't be as great.

Bu let's just get off the nightclub, okay? It's bringing up too much discussion which people think is actually an argument.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 14, 2012)

Lets change the subject.

We should have a shop where you can make changes to your houses. I know they will because of the trailers, but maybe you can put up a bulletin board next to your house or something. (I know, I am a bad subject changer.)


----------



## colinx (Aug 14, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> But K.K. gives you music, if you can just go get music from the nightclub, K.K.'s music wouldn't be as great.
> 
> Bu let's just get off the nightclub, okay? It's bringing up too much discussion which people think is actually an argument.



K.K's music is an entirely different genre then music you would hear at a club. It would be nice to have some variety in music at your home rather then just having K.K's guitar songs.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 14, 2012)

colinx said:


> K.K's music is an entirely different genre then music you would hear at a club. It would be nice to have some variety in music at your home rather then just having K.K's guitar songs.



True. But at your house, its not Kk Slider ainging, its the Radio mode.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Aug 14, 2012)

honestly i dont really like the idea of a night club in animal crossing at all really
it doesnt feel like animal crossing at all
and i think if they keep adding things like that it wont really feel like animal crossing when they add too many things like that


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 14, 2012)

tsukune_713 said:


> honestly i dont really like the idea of a night club in animal crossing at all really
> it doesnt feel like animal crossing at all
> and i think if they keep adding things like that it wont really feel like animal crossing when they add too many things like that



Thats exactly what superpenguin said


----------



## tsukune_713 (Aug 14, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Thats exactly what superpenguin said



yeah but thats still how honestly feel about the idea


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 14, 2012)

tsukune_713 said:


> honestly i dont really like the idea of a night club in animal crossing at all really
> it doesnt feel like animal crossing at all
> and i think if they keep adding things like that it wont really feel like animal crossing when they add too many things like that



Thank you for standing up to the majority! I agree 100% with you.

Now on the topic of the house exteriors, there was said to be a workshop(i think that's for the town decor though)
I wonder how we would change the house exterior, good question, maybe it will be something added to the attic to do that?


----------



## tsukune_713 (Aug 14, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Thank you for standing up to the majority! I agree 100% with you.
> 
> Now on the topic of the house exteriors, there was said to be a workshop(i think that's for the town decor though)
> I wonder how we would change the house exterior, good question, maybe it will be something added to the attic to do that?



np lol
im not sure whats going to be happening with the exteriors if theyll be sold at the workshop or in some other way lol


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 14, 2012)

tsukune_713 said:


> np lol
> im not sure whats going to be happening with the exteriors if theyll be sold at the workshop or in some other way lol



I was talking about how we will change the exterior, cause I am hoping it won't be like the roof paint, where once you buy it, it's put up and replaced the old thing, I'd hate it if it were like that, but I doubt it will be.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 14, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I was talking about how we will change the exterior, cause I am hoping it won't be like the roof paint, where once you buy it, it's put up and replaced the old thing, I'd hate it if it were like that, but I doubt it will be.



Now I have mixed emotions about the nightclub LOL

It doesn't feel like AC at all which is why it really shouldn't be put in there. I figure that all it would be is a place to walk around in and chat with animals. That would be kinda boring, especially taking "There's a mayor at a nightclub" into consideration.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 14, 2012)

OMG the mayor at the nightclub, yes that really isn't good, another reason to not put it in the game.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Aug 14, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I was talking about how we will change the exterior, cause I am hoping it won't be like the roof paint, where once you buy it, it's put up and replaced the old thing, I'd hate it if it were like that, but I doubt it will be.



id hate that too
id think that they would be items in someway though i have no idea how theyd do that really


----------



## colinx (Aug 14, 2012)

I think it will look like the screen where we can see and select the items for our town like where they display the street lamps, benches and clock posts but it will show your house and the fence/roof/ect.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 14, 2012)

I think you'll have to go up to Tom Nook's Real Estate office to get your house remodeled, as in changing it's outward appearance.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Aug 16, 2012)

In the mall, I want there to be a store where I can higher someone to come an shake my trees and collect my fruit and get stung by my bees.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Aug 16, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> In the mall, I want there to be a store where I can higher someone to come an shake my trees and collect my fruit and get stung by my bees.



lol but getting stung by the bees is half the fun XD
but honestly i wouldnt like that lol
its easy enough for me to do that myself


----------

